# Issues with Windows 8



## GamerzHell9137 (Mar 14, 2014)

So i have been installed WIndows 8 yesterday and wanted to install x360ce to play some games but it won't configure itsems and getting errored.
"The program can't start because MSVCR100.dll is missing.... "
"Failed to load '{0}' " and   " Failed to load 'xinput 1_3.dll"

I'm on Windows 8.1 x64 bit.


----------



## osirisjem (Mar 14, 2014)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> So i have been installed WIndows 8 yesterday and wanted to install x360ce to play some games but it won't configure itsems and getting errored.
> "The program can't start because MSVCR100.dll is missing.... "
> "Failed to load '{0}' " and " Failed to load 'xinput 1_3.dll"
> 
> I'm on Windows 8.1 x64 bit.


 



Which .net framework do you have ? I think win 8 comes with .net 4.5


Did you follow this page ?
https://code.google.com/p/x360ce/wiki/Whatisx360ceandhowuseIt


Someone said this about your error

"failed to load xinput1_3.dll" : *Requirements are REQUIREMENTS for a reason*.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Mar 14, 2014)

osirisjem said:


> Which .net framework do you have ? I think win 8 comes with .net 4.5
> 
> 
> Did you follow this page ?
> ...





8 comes with 4.5 and







As u can see i have installed all of them before


----------



## osirisjem (Mar 14, 2014)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> error


It's not an uncommon error.


Your error is discussed.

What about this file ?
https://code.google.com/p/x360ce/issues/detail?id=595


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Mar 14, 2014)

Probably need to copy MSVCR100.dll into system or system32 folder and possibly in the folder where you are launching the program from (or it's own installation directory) 

That will at least get rid of that error. (Personally I would copy that file into all 3 locations just to be on the safe side since it's only like 500K or something?)

After you fix that problem the other problem might go away, or you might run into another .dll file missing.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Mar 14, 2014)

Psionic Roshambo said:


> Probably need to copy MSVCR100.dll into system or system32 folder and possibly in the folder where you are launching the program from (or it's own installation directory)
> 
> That will at least get rid of that error. (Personally I would copy that file into all 3 locations just to be on the safe side since it's only like 500K or something?)
> 
> After you fix that problem the other problem might go away, or you might run into another .dll file missing.


 

I dled xinput1_3.dll and copied it into the folder.
I'm not getting the error but Strider doesn't see the controller, maybe Strider has problems with x360ce, i gotta download some other game to see if the problem persists.


----------



## aireca (Mar 14, 2014)

Strider works fine for me with x360ce r848, You need to install VC++ redist, Never copy missing dlls to system 32, that's the worst recommendation, ALWAYS install the proper Libraries, in this case you need VC ++, depending on which version of x360ce you are using you probably need the 2010 or 2012 versions, but is better to install both, if your windows is 64bits you need to install the x64 & the x86 setups of VC++, if your windows is 32bits you only need the x86 setup


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Mar 14, 2014)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> I dled xinput1_3.dll and copied it into the folder.
> I'm not getting the error but Strider doesn't see the controller, maybe Strider has problems with x360ce, i gotta download some other game to see if the problem persists.


 

Could just be Windows 8.1 being a pain.... I have been pretty disillusioned with MS lately. I did gain some respect back for them yesterday I found out they released a tool to boot from USB and install Windows ISO files from a thumb drive. (This probably saved me 2 hours of work on a client machine... Sony Vio with a broken optical drive, and of course the OS was broke beyond it's ability to "Use last known good configuration")    Was pretty easy to use and went quickly! 

As far as Windows 8.1 though, I am afraid I may not be of much use. Looks like Windows 7 will be my last stop in Windows land for a long time. (I heard Windows 9 is keeping the Metro UI.) So I will keep running 7 for a while then when I am ready to make the transition I will switch to Android (I figure in 2-4 years Android will have matured enough to make a full desktop replacement pretty painless.) 

Always some sort of catch 22 when it comes to Windows for the first few months, and patches. Some people swear by not upgrading until at least the first service pack.


----------



## aireca (Mar 14, 2014)

Psionic Roshambo said:


> Could just be Windows 8.1 being a pain....


 
There is not much difference between Win 7 and Win 8, the Start menu is the only missing thing, if you want the windows 7 start just install Start 8.
Windows 8 Pro is like 2 windows at the same time, Windows 7 & Windows RT. Windows RT (the touch one) is the one that sucks.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Mar 14, 2014)

aireca said:


> Strider works fine with x360ce, You need to install VC++ redist, Never copy missing dlls to system 32, that's the worst recommendation, ALWAYS install the proper Libraries, in this case you need VC ++, depending on which version of x360ce you are using you probably need the 2010 or 2012 versions, but is better to install both, if your windows is 64bits you need to install the x64 & the x86 setups of VC++, if your windows is 32bits you only need the x86 setup


 

Nothing wrong at all with installing a missing DLL file (or library as you call it.) into system32. 

Every program you install in Windows does it, and some of them call for a DLL and throw an error if it isn't in there. 

Besides installing VC++ if it does fix that missing DLL issue, all it did was copy that DLL file into the folder for you. 

Both ways have an advantage and disadvantage, one you get 10,000 things you don't need and will never use, but is easier to do. The other one you get exactly what you need and only what you need at the cost of having to do it yourself.


----------



## aireca (Mar 14, 2014)

If you just copy dlls, the registry keys aren't created, so never do that.

Another thing i forgot, if you are using a old x360ce ini from windows 7 or so, is probably not going to work, you gonna need to reconfigure x360ce because the controller GUIDs are different from OS to OS, Configure your ini with the app and then replace the xinput1_3.dll with all the new files from the r848, some times you need xinput9_1_0.dll, just copy paste and rename the xinput1_3.dll to xinput9_1_0.dll

Inside Strider folder you should have all these files from r848

dinput8.dll
x360ce.gdb
x360ce.ini
xinput1_3.dll
xinput9_1_0.dll


----------

